# [OT] Laptops und Stromverbrauch

## cow_gone_mad

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei meine Gentooinstallation für meinen Laptop zu optimieren, das heisst vor allem, dass ich sie so einstellen möchte, dass ich möglichst lange im Batteriebetrieb arbeiten kann.

Da mir beim Betrieb unter Windows aufgefallen ist, dass er wenn ich die Option "Festplatte ausschalten nach 5 min" aktiviere, deutlich länger läuft, habe ich auch ähnliches mit Linux versucht. Leider gibt mit hdparm nur die Möglichkeit manuell die Festplatte auszuschalten (hdparm -Y). Sie schaltet sich dann meistens wieder an. Was ich allerdings machen kann, ist das Intervall für das Wechseln in Schlafenmodus runterzusetzen (hdparm -S 1). Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob das genau so effizient ist, wie die Festplatte auszuschalten.

Noch eine Frage, verbraucht es mehr oder weniger Strom wenn ich DMA aktiviert habe?

Bezüglich Festplatte ist mir noch die Idee gekommen einfach einen Teil meines RAMs als Festplatte zu nutzen, und dann die Festplatte ganz zu deaktivieren. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie das zu konfigurieren wäre, und vor allem wie sinnvoll das wäre.

Ich besitze einen Fujitsu Amilo M 7400 Laptop (Beschreibung: http://www.angelfire.com/linux/notebook/fujitsu/m7400.html (nicht von mir)), und benutze ihn vor allem für Textverarbeitungsaufgaben. Deswegen macht es mir meistens durchaus nichts aus, im Konsolenmodus mit einem Texteditor wie den Emacs zu arbeiten.

Zum Thema Emacs habe ich auch noch eine Frage, weiss jemand ob ich da das auto-saving ausschalten kann? So könnte ich vielleicht die Aktivität der Festplatte einschränken.

Ich wäre auch dankbar für andere Optimierungsideen für den Stromverbrauch.

lg cow

----------

## Earthwings

Der größte Stromfresser beim Durchschnittslaptop ist das Display mit etwa 1/3 Anteil. Dann Prozessor (je  nach Auslastung) und dann die Festplatte. Du solltest also nicht nur auf letztere schauen. Bei den mm-sources gibt es übrigens einen laptop-mode genannten patch, der die Festplatte "ruhigstellt", der neben hdparm eine ganze Menge Strom sparen kann. Außerdem sollte man bestimmte services abschalten, die periodisch auf die Festplatte zugreifen (cups ist ein Kandidat, und den syslog konfigurieren, das er in den Arbeitsspeicher loggt bzw. "unnötige" Dinge gleich rausfiltern).

Falls Du englisch kannst, versuch mal den Link in meiner Signatur. Steht zu allem was drin  :Smile: 

Edit: Ich vergaß: Willkommen im Forum und zur zweiten Frage am besten nen neuen Thread aufmachen  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Erfahrungsgemäss

Hab hier einen 2.8 GHz P4 Mobile

den ich per cpufreqd im akku Betrieb zumeist auf 349MHz halte, was im normalen Schreib Betieb vollkommen ausreicht.

Falls mal kurzzeitig mehr Power benötigt wird Taktet er halt hoch.

Damit Erhöhe ich die Laufzeit locker auf das doppelte.

----------

## mb

Hallo,

wenn du den logger nicht deaktivieren willst, kannst du alternativ /var/log und /tmp in einem tmpfs im ram ablegen. Der fstab Eintrag sieht folgendermassen aus:

```

tmpfs                   /var/log        tmpfs           size=20M                0 0

tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           size=10M                0 0

```

modifizierte /etc/init.d/metalog:

```

...

start() {

        ebegin "Restoring log files"

        cp -pR /var/log.save/* /var/log

        eend $? "Failed to restore log files"

        ebegin "Starting metalog"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/metalog \

                -- -p /var/run/metalog.pid --daemonize ${METALOG_OPTS}

        eend $? "Failed to start metalog"

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping metalog"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/metalog.pid

        eend $? "Failed to stop metalog"

        ebegin "Saving log files"

        rm -fr /var/log.save/*

        cp -pR /var/log/* /var/log.save

        eend $? "Failed to save log files"

}

```

Somit wird die Anzahl der HD zugriffe gesenkt.

#mb

----------

## øxygen

Oder metalog benutzten und richtig konfigurieren. Logfiles würde ich ungern auf einem ramlaufwerk speichern. bei /tmp dagegen ist das schon okay so

----------

## mb

 *øxygen wrote:*   

> Oder metalog benutzten und richtig konfigurieren. 

 

das heisst? ich kenn nur buffer mode oder sync mode hierfür. 

#mb

----------

## cow_gone_mad

Hab mir das erstmal durchgelesen. Das mit der WLan Karte hatte ich vollkommen vergessen, werde erstmal für sie den Powersafemodus per default aktivieren.

Logger usw. habe ich erstmal einfach entfernt, in meinem rc-status scheinen jetzt nur noch domainname und local auf. Die beiden brauch ich glaube ich.

Was ist die beste Methode um cpufreq zu kontrollieren? 

Ich habe unter /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling 7 levels, die ich benutzen kann. Aber ich habe auch das /sys/devices/... Interface. Ich habe einen Centrinoprozessor.

Danke für eure Antworten.

----------

## brodo

 *cow_gone_mad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist die beste Methode um cpufreq zu kontrollieren? 
> 
> Ich habe unter /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling 7 levels, die ich benutzen kann. Aber ich habe auch das /sys/devices/... Interface. Ich habe einen Centrinoprozessor.

 

CONFIG_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO="y"

und

CONFIG_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI="y"

und dann das /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq - Interface -- Throttling bringt auf Centrino-Systemen in der Regel rein gar nichts an längerer Batterie-Laufzeit.

----------

## ossi

Power Management for Laptops in Gentoo Linux

http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxhz/gentoo/power-management/

----------

## cow_gone_mad

@brodo wo muss ich die beiden optionen auswählen? Ich finde sie in der Kernelkonfiguration nicht. Ich habe Kernel 2.6.5

Und danke für die Info bezüglich Throttling!

----------

## brodo

power management options -> CPU frequency scaling --> enable "CPU frequency table helpers" --> <*> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep, [*] Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs (EXPERIMENTAL)

Viele Grüße in die Gegend von Wien

----------

## cow_gone_mad

Naja, die letzte Option scheine ich nicht zu haben. 

Aber das mit dem manuellen Setzen mit userspace für den CPU scheint deutlich besser zu sein. Jetzt scheint mein Laptop unter Linux auch die 5 Stunden Laufzeit zu erreichen.

@Earthwings: Vielleicht wäre eine Bemerkung in deinem Guide bezüglich, dass Throttling nichts bringt, sondern dass man Userspace verwenden sollte.

Gerade kämpfe ich noch it Problemen bezüglich KLaptop. Die Anzeige für die Zeit geht manchmal auf 0, wenn die Batterie noch voll ist. Aber das hat sich erzwingen schon wieder beruhigt. Ich glaube das war nur, dass eingewöhnen des Programms.

----------

## brodo

 *cow_gone_mad wrote:*   

> Naja, die letzte Option scheine ich nicht zu haben. 
> 
> 

 

Stimmt, das wurde erst nach 2.6.5 integriert... Ist aber in 2.6.6-rc3 drin.

 *cow_gone_mad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Earthwings: Vielleicht wäre eine Bemerkung in deinem Guide bezüglich, dass Throttling nichts bringt, sondern dass man Userspace verwenden sollte.
> 
> 

 

s/Userspace/frequency scaling/

----------

## fangorn

Emacs AutoSaveMode

Esc-X auto-save-mode

----------

## eeknay

also ich benutze für mein 2000+xp cpudyn und das ist echt klasse.

----------

## SvenFischer

Meint der, dass man die Desktop Versin des AMD XP 2000+ in der Frequenz ändern kann?

Das wäre schön, wenn es wahr wäre... oder?

----------

## ank666

 *eeknay wrote:*   

> also ich benutze für mein 2000+xp cpudyn und das ist echt klasse.

 

Also ich hab da mit meinem AMD mobile Athlon XP 2000+ ein kleines Problemchen,

ich bekomme die CPU nicht weiter runtergetaktet als 700 MHz, das ist aber im reinen Office Betrieb noch etwas viel,

da ständig der Lüfter etwas mit läuft, unter WinXP regelt sich die CPU aber beim Surfen bzw. Office auf ca. 200 MHz runter

und dabei braucht er dann keinen Lüfter mehr.

Jemand ne Idee, wie ich auch unter Gentoo noch weiter runtertakten kann?

----------

## Sas

Seltsam, ich komme mit cpufreqd auf irgendwas um die 550, weiter runter aber auch nicht.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich bin zufriedener speedfreq-Nutzer.

Der Laptop-Mode ist übrigens auch in den normalen development-sources drin (ab 2.6.5 glaube ich).

 :Arrow:  /usr/src/linux-2.6.7/Documentation/laptop-mode.txt

----------

## misterxx

[quote="brodo"] *cow_gone_mad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO="y"
> 
> und
> ...

 

wo kann man das einstellen ?

 *brodo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und dann das /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq - Interface -- Throttling bringt auf Centrino-Systemen in der Regel rein gar nichts an längerer Batterie-Laufzeit.

 

also cpufreq ist bei centrino-laptops überflüssig ?

was soll man dann nehmen ? klaptop ? Was ist das optimale Tools-konfiguration bei centrino-laptops, um einen langen Akkubetrieb zu ermöglichen ?

----------

## brodo

[quote="misterxx"] *brodo wrote:*   

>  *cow_gone_mad wrote:*   
> 
> CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO="y"
> 
> und
> ...

 

mit "make menuconfig" in den kernel-sourcen. Unter Power Management -> cpufreq. Hab' mich aber zunächst verschrieben gehabt, jetzt passt's aber

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *brodo wrote:*   
> 
> und dann das /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq - Interface -- Throttling bringt auf Centrino-Systemen in der Regel rein gar nichts an längerer Batterie-Laufzeit. 
> 
> also cpufreq ist bei centrino-laptops überflüssig ?

 

NEEEEEIIIINNN. cpufreq ist das sinnvolle -- aber nicht throttling.  CPUfreq bringt wirklich viel, throttling (fast) nichts.

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was soll man dann nehmen ? klaptop ?

   Das sind doch nur userspace-tools, hier ging es zunächst um die kernel-Seite. Wie man dann die Taktfrequenz steuert (statisch, manuell, dynamisch per ondemand-governor im kernel, oder dynamisch per userspace-daemon) bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

----------

## misterxx

 *brodo wrote:*   

> CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO="y"
> 
> und
> 
> CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI="y"
> ...

 

habe bei mir an.

welchen CPUfreq treiber sollte man eigentlich bei centrino-laptops haben ? Habe mal gelesen dass der Treiber "centrino" heissen sollte. Ich habe aber den anderen, ob das korrekt ist, ist die Frage:

```
acer@root # speedfreq -c

CPU speed: min 75MHz, max 600MHZ, current 600MHz; 88.45% idle

CPUfreq driver: p4-clockmod
```

----------

## brodo

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *brodo wrote:*   CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO="y"
> 
> und
> 
> CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI="y"
> ...

 

Dann bitte mal ein komplettes dmesg posten

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> welchen CPUfreq treiber sollte man eigentlich bei centrino-laptops haben ? Habe mal gelesen dass der Treiber "centrino" heissen sollte. Ich habe aber den anderen, ob das korrekt ist, ist die Frage:
> 
> ```
> acer@root # speedfreq -c
> 
> ...

 

Autsch, nein. p4-clockmod bringt normalerweise gar nichts. Entweder acpi-cpufreq (acpi.ko) oder centrino (speedstep-centrino.ko)

----------

## misterxx

jo danke, habe bei mir jetzt als den cpufreq-driver den centrino-modul eingestellt. Wenn ich den Laptop an Netzt angeschlossen boote, habe ich dynamic zwischen 75 und 600. Ich möchte aber dass es immer (also im Netz- wie im Akubetrieb) zwischen 600 und 1400 Mhz arbeitet. Kann man es irgendwo einstellen ?

----------

## brodo

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> jo danke, habe bei mir jetzt als den cpufreq-driver den centrino-modul eingestellt. Wenn ich den Laptop an Netzt angeschlossen boote, habe ich dynamic zwischen 75 und 600.

  Wenn dem so ist, dann läuft da immer noch nicht centrino sondern p4-clockmod.

----------

## Jtb

gibt es eigentlich einen ebuild für den laptop-mode?

----------

## brodo

laptop-mode ist teil des kernels, daher kann's dafür kein extra ebuild geben.

----------

## Jtb

 *brodo wrote:*   

> laptop-mode ist teil des kernels, daher kann's dafür kein extra ebuild geben.

 

aber für die Skripte  :Wink: 

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich auch noch ifenslave.c von Hand kompiliert - mittlerweile sehe ich, dass es das als ebuild gibt...

----------

## Earthwings

Ja, hässliches Thema   :Crying or Very sad:  Bug #45593 [1] enthält die Details. Dort sind mehrere ebuilds vorhanden, das letzte funktioniert nicht, das davor sollte funktionieren. Falls Du es verwendest und zufrieden bist, wäre ein kleiner Kommentar im Bugreport nett - irgendwie muss latexer ja zu überzeugen sein, dass endlich in Portage reinzunehmen  :Wink: 

[1] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45593

----------

## misterxx

Hallo brodo,

ich danke Dir für deine Hilfe. Nach einem Neustart habe ich es wirklich gemerkt, es ist jetzt wirklich so wie ich es mir gewünscht habe (also in beiden Betrieben der gleiche Frequenbereich):

```
acer@root # speedfreq -c

CPU speed: min 600MHz, max 1400MHZ, current 600MHz; 88.46% idle

CPUfreq driver: centrino
```

jetzt werde ich mal testen, wie lange der schläppi mit dieser Konfiguration im Akkubetrieb schafft.

----------

## Jux

Hallo Leute 

Interessantes Thema - mit dem beschäftige ich mich auch gerade.

Ne Frage - kann ein Centrino nicht weiter runter als 600MHz - das ist doch immer noch reichlich Leistung oder ?

Ich weiß schon -> scaling_available_frequencies im sysfs, aber in diesem Thread wurde was von 75 MHz geredet ... das wär ja schön wenn das ginge.

Viele Grüsse aus dem Alpenland

Jürgen

----------

## Earthwings

Ja, das geht, aber wie brodo schon mehrfach erwähnte  :Razz:  nur mit throttling und das bringt fast nichts als Leistungseinbußen. Siehe auch

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap8

----------

## Jux

Oh - stimmt ... das ist das typische "einen_deutschen_beitrag_nicht_genau_lesen_müssen"-Syndrom. Sorry.

Noch ne Frage zu den Spindown - es wird manchmal berichtet, daß man mit den Spindowns sparsam sein sollte, da das die Lebenszeit der Platte verkürzt - was meint Ihr dazu - sollte man sich da Sorgen machen?

Grüsse, Jürgen

----------

